# Irish in need of a move



## cooper_man (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi All!

Firstly can i say fantastic forum and it is great to see everybody offering advice on the various options. 

Myself and my partner, both in our mid twenties are currently living in Dublin. We are looking to leave Ireland now for a few years (or more) and hopefully spend some time in the US/Canada or the Gulf region if we can get the relevant work.

We are both media and IT professionals, I am working for a major search engine (guess who ha ha) and my girlfriend is currently a web and content editor for a major site over here.

Can anybody offer any advice on where to start? Where to look for work? Who to talk to etc etc..... Its difficult finding the start!

Thanks in advance guys, hopefully I will be a new member on board!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

cooper_man said:


> Can anybody offer any advice on where to start? Where to look for work? Who to talk to etc etc..... Its difficult finding the start!


Your best bet for the US is to get an L1 transfer with the company you currently work for. Beyond that, prospects are bleak.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

In the case of IT I notice that companies tend to petition or sponsor foreign workers when the economy is doing well and home grown talent is short demand. Given that the economy is bad and the trend in outsourcing IT type jobs continues I would agree with Fatbrit that your best bet is to transfer within an existing company. That or hold on for the next economy high cycle.
It goes without saying that you would not be telling any potential employer that you only want the position for just a few years. 
Good luck.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You'd find Canada much easier, I think.


----------



## cooper_man (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the information lads. I have the opportunity to move within my current company in about July/August, however, the destinations are not on my preferred 'hitlist'


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Sometimes it's best to be opportunistic and take what comes along.


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

cooper_man said:


> Thanks for the information lads. I have the opportunity to move within my current company in about July/August, however, the destinations are not on my preferred 'hitlist'


what company do you work for cooper_man if you dont mind me asking?


----------

